# Hiding Untitled Windows Partition bootcamp drive in Leopard



## DwarfAppletree (Sep 27, 2004)

I recently installed windows on my mac through bootcamp and I now have this annoying untitled hard drive on my desktop on the mac side representing my read-only windows partition. There has to to be a way to hide this sucker, or rename it at least. Any ideas?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You should be able to name it from within Windows, and that name will show up on the Mac side, as long as it's 8 characters or less. As for mounting, I believe it's a all or none thing. If you feel geeky enough, you could see if you could set it to invisible from the terminal, but that might give you problems later when you want to boot into Windows because then the Finder will not be able to see it to let you select it from the Startup Disk pref pane.


----------



## DwarfAppletree (Sep 27, 2004)

do you know the terminal code to hide it?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

that i do not.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

There are a few different ways that could work. Some of them only work on FAT32 drives (since write support for NTFS is hard to get in non-Windows operating systems). Fortunately one of the easiest ways does work. Boot into Windows, then rename the drive to something starting with a '.'

Ex ".Windows" or ".Untitled" (no quotes)

When you're back in Mac OS X, the Windows partition will mount as usual, but since files starting with a '.' are hidden you won't see it on the Desktop. You still can access it through the sidebar in Finder Windows.


----------

